# How would a self driving car know if someone pukes in it?



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lets say that someone pukes in a self driving car. How would they know if someone threw up? Most wouldn't report that they threw up, so the car would still be on the road. The next passenger would have to report it or worse, sit in puke and never use Uber again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

They will have a puke scanner


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ramesh and Lakshmi from India will inspect the cars after each ride via wireless video upload.


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Driverless cars will never work for Uber


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Lets say that someone pukes in a self driving car. How would they know if someone threw up? Most wouldn't report that they threw up, so the car would still be on the road. The next passenger would have to report it or worse, sit in puke and never use Uber again.


Firstly, the issue is blown out of proportion. It's just not common relative to number of rides given. I've had 1 in 1 1/4 year and it was minor.

Here's what I would do:

1/2 charge if you self report. There is no way to get out of it so you encourage self-reporting.

The next passenger has to verify the car is clean. If it's not, the company identifies the offender and charges them a full cleaning fee. A new car is called. It could actually be a profit center rather than a nuisance.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UXDriver said:


> Driverless cars will never work for Uber


Sure it will. No reason it couldn't.


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Sure it will. No reason it couldn't.


Yeah..........


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

They will know because the rider app will have these as cancel options:

Puke
Doody
Unconscious Person
Two Doodies


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

agtg said:


> They will know because the rider app will have these as cancel options:
> 
> Puke
> Doody
> ...


UberBot.. everyone's personal Homeless shelter...


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> UberBot.. everyone's personal Homeless shelter...


I would have added urine to the list, but let's face it. Within 6 weeks any automated vehicle would likely stink like a well-used urinal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Lets say that someone pukes in a self driving car. How would they know if someone threw up? Most wouldn't report that they threw up, so the car would still be on the road. The next passenger would have to report it or worse, sit in puke and never use Uber again.


Bus pants anyone?

Seems a LOT less crazy of an idea now


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Sure it will. No reason it couldn't.


There are reasons. Here are a few that I have come across as driver.
Temporary closure of a street. 
Invalid pick up address. 
Building has address on one side and pick up location around the corner.
In inclement weather, lane markings become non visible.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If a car can get you from San Francisco to New York City without assistance. Recognizing puke will be pretty easy to do I imagine.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Temporary closure of a street.


The advantage SDCs have is V2V map updating. One car discovers a temporarily closed street and all the rest learn about it allowing the to route around. I would argue that SDCs will do far better at temporary closures, routing around accidents, etc, than we will.



mikes424 said:


> Invalid pick up address.


Pull to pin, contact rider, wait 5 minutes, cancel. It's on the rider to provide a good pick up.



mikes424 said:


> Building has address on one side and pick up location around the corner.


Pull to pin, contact rider, wait 5 minutes, cancel. It's on the rider to provide a good pick up.



mikes424 said:


> In inclement weather, lane markings become non visible.


_All weather conditions_ is still not solved but that doesn't mean it can't be or won't be. MIT has shown ground penetrating radar can be used.

These cars need landmarks or some other mapped feature to drive in inclement weather but lines aren't necessary.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> The advantage SDCs have is V2V map updating. One car discovers a temporarily closed street and all the rest learn about it allowing the to route around. I would argue that SDCs will do far better at temporary closures, routing around accidents, etc, than we will.
> 
> Pull to pin, contact rider, wait 5 minutes, cancel. It's on the rider to provide a good pick up.
> 
> ...


Why doesn't Uber do this for us NOW !?
WHAT ARE WE PAYING THEM FOR ?


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Lets say that someone pukes in a self driving car. How would they know if someone threw up? Most wouldn't report that they threw up, so the car would still be on the road. The next passenger would have to report it or worse, sit in puke and never use Uber again.


Sensors


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Ramesh and Lakshmi from India will inspect the cars after each ride via wireless video upload.


F that, too much bandwidth; it'll be cheaper to just have one in the trunk like a bathroom attendant.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

DriverX said:


> F that, too much bandwidth; it'll be cheaper to just have one in the trunk like a bathroom attendant.


Besides, time to bring those jobs back!


----------



## Jerm89 (Nov 24, 2016)

Danm people are stupid. Id rather do this job then be in debt going to college with no job liveing with mom and dad collecting food stamps. Its a job. Everyone spoiled these days want want want want gimmie gimmie gimmie gimmie. What careers will be around in 20 years? Once cars r tooken away its a bleak. So r we gonna trust the government? Big buisnesses? Well with self driveing cars y not. I trust fully if i neef anything trump will come to me himself and give me milk and bread


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> Besides, time to bring those jobs back!


RIGHT! those T-Shirt Jobs we lost to Vietnam should come back to the USA!!!
T-Shirts: $37.95 each USA Made!! By Illegal Immigrants


----------

